
A tutorial for GNU libmicrohttpd - vmorgulis
http://www.gnu.org/software/libmicrohttpd/tutorial.html
======
szastupov
Libsoup is nice too:
[https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Projects/libsoup](https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Projects/libsoup)

------
poseid
this is maybe interesting for embedded development too, I played a bit with a
basic webserver for Arduino a while ago:
[https://github.com/mulderp/arduino_webserver](https://github.com/mulderp/arduino_webserver)
\- but libmicrohttpd might offer more convenience

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
I was looking for a lib that allows me to put together a CoAP / HTTP proxy
some months ago and both libcurl and libwww weren't really the thing to use.
This looks much more interesting

